# Help - indoor 3-legged cat & harness training



## colejen1973 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all

I've just found this excellent site and I've been doing a little bit of research on some of the posts. 

Six months ago, we adopted our lovely boy Alfie (the three-legged cat) from our local RSPCA centre. Because of his injury and our location the RSPCA told us that he would be ideal as an indoor cat, which up until recently hasn't been a problem. Our only mistake was opeing a window through which he escaped one evening. Since then he's been quite desperate to go out and despite the fact that we're trying to harness train him early evening, he gets much worse at 1030/11pm at night, and can whine for hours. 

We try and interact with him via play (he has so many toys we could open our own pet shop), but when he wants to go out, it's all he's interested in. We don't have a garden, can't leave the door open and we can't give him a safe area to be outside in on his own. 

He seems to get genuinely distressed at the fact that he's not allowed to go out at this time of night and can keep us awake for the majority of the night on a bad day. 

We've bought Feliway (but have only given it a week so far), and he's got a trip to the vets tomorrow. However, my impatient partner is at breaking point and has mentioned taking him back to the centre so he can find a "happy home" on more than one occasion. This would break my heart, but i'm also at the point of not being sure what to do for the best for him. 

Any suggestions much appreciated. 
thanks 
Jen
x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

This is difficult if you have no outside space at all.
The only thing I can suggest is more walks on a harness and a good walk and plenty of time outside for sniffing rouns like cats do before you go to bed at night.
I expect it's the summer time, most cats like to be out late in the warm air.
In the winter he will probably want to stay in.

Have you no outdoor space at all?

If things are so bad then the only thing is to find him a home where he will have access to a cat proof garden.
I would not send him back to the RSPCA because they probably will put him to sleep as soon as you hand him over

I hope someone on here can give you some help and advice.
Welcome to the forum xx


----------



## PatB (Aug 18, 2015)

Another 3-legged cat and harness training. What a coincedence


----------



## PatB (Aug 18, 2015)

Sorry... I'm new on here and see that I've replied to an old post. 

However if Colejen 1973 still uses this forum I would like to know if you resolved the problem? Did Alfie get used to his indoor life? 

Thanks, 

Pat


----------

